# Homeless people with dogs...



## x0emiroxy0x

It infuriates me when homeless people are at walmart or user a bridge begging for food or money and they have a dog!

What are these people thinking??

I don't care if they are lonely, they should have the decency o take the dog to the shelter or change their sign from " need money" to "give my dog a home"

How selfish!!


----------



## Jax08

Is it? Sometimes those animals are all that keep those people going. Those dogs were probably homeless before they met the people. I'm sorry but I'm so tired of the rants on here. Walk a mile in their shoes....


----------



## Emoore

I'd be the kind of person living under a bridge with my dogs. 

My brother often goes hungry so his dogs can eat.


----------



## gsdraven

How are they selfish? Having the dog may be the only thing that gets them through the day. Homeless people also typically share what food they can find with their animals sometimes even go hungry so they can feed them. I don't believe that the dog is better off in a shelter where s/he will be at risk of being put to sleep.


----------



## Lin

Emoore said:


> I'd be the kind of person living under a bridge with my dogs.
> 
> My brother often goes hungry so his dogs can eat.


Ditto. I was just talking on here earlier today about living in my car with my dogs for a while until I got back on my feet.


----------



## DharmasMom

Are you kidding? If something ever happened and I had to choose between living on the street with Dharma or giving her up, she and I would get a nice box under a bridge. I'm not saying that is the case for the majority of homeless people, it isn't, most of them acquire them because the dogs are homeless as well and they love those dogs as much as you love yours. And they take the best care of them as they can and they have someone that actually cares about and loves them unconditionally. 

I have no problem with homeless people having dogs, at least the person is getting love from somewhere and the dog (or cat) is getting cared for and loved by someone.


----------



## idahospud49

I agree, I have seen homeless people with signs asking for food for their dogs instead of food for themselves.


----------



## Rerun

Last homeless guy with a dog I saw, I bought him lunch and a bag of dog food.....


----------



## pmerandi18

We were all dealt different hands in life. Some of us more fortunate than others. You never know when the shoe may be on the other foot and you are that person begging for money or help. I'm sure then you would not want people judging you. 

I live by this motto. "What goes around comes around". So if you want to judge people because of what they do or don't do then fine, but just remember at some point in this life you will be in a situation where you will need to ask for help of some sort from others 
I hope then they don't judge you.


----------



## KZoppa

There is a woman here who lives in her car. She panhandles regularly. She will go for days without eating so her two pit bulls can have something to eat. She panhandles to get money so the dogs can have their shots. She digs through the trash for her food while she will go through a drive thru and order off the dollar menu for food for her dogs. I know because i used to work the drive thru she always went through. She has it written on her car that she's is homeless,living in her car and in need of gas and food for her dogs first and second herself. Its the ones who stand on the corner telling everyone how bad they are for NOT donating money to help them that irk me. Its also the ones who have a an entirely new wardrobe on from some place like JCPenney or Sears that REALLY REALLY irk me. I agree that the one with animals with them, often times have nobody else. They are living a tough life and to go through that alone.... its easier when you have someone to care for because THAT keeps you going. THAT gives you a purpose and if it means an animal is still loved instead of in a shelter somewhere waiting for some shred of hope then so be it. Animals of homeless people are often more cherished.


----------



## missmychance

The few homeless that I've seen with dogs looked to have very well behaved dogs. They are always sitting calmly and never barking.


----------



## DCluver33

KZoppa said:


> There is a woman here who lives in her car. She panhandles regularly. She will go for days without eating so her two pit bulls can have something to eat. She panhandles to get money so the dogs can have their shots. She digs through the trash for her food while she will go through a drive thru and order off the dollar menu for food for her dogs. I know because i used to work the drive thru she always went through. She has it written on her car that she's is homeless,living in her car and in need of gas and food for her dogs first and second herself. Its the ones who stand on the corner telling everyone how bad they are for NOT donating money to help them that irk me. Its also the ones who have a an entirely new wardrobe on from some place like JCPenney or Sears that REALLY REALLY irk me.* I agree that the one with animals with them, often times have nobody else. They are living a tough life and to go through that alone.... its easier when you have someone to care for because THAT keeps you going. THAT gives you a purpose and if it means an animal is still loved instead of in a shelter somewhere waiting for some shred of hope then so be it. Animals of homeless people are often more cherished*.


:thumbup:
If I'm ever homeless you can bet your sweet tushie that I'll have my dog(s) with me. I'd rather starve then make them starve.


----------



## DCluver33

missmychance said:


> The few homeless that I've seen with dogs looked to have very well behaved dogs. They are always sitting calmly and never barking.


that's because they're always migrating all day every day, or the person just knows how to train dogs, but I'm betting it's the first reason.


----------



## Emoore

My brother is not currently homeless, but he has been in the past and is below the poverty level. His dogs were a big part of his decision to get clean and sober nearly 2 years ago. When he was going through depression and withdrawals, his dogs kept him from relapsing. As I said before, he sometimes goes hungry but his dogs never do.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

There is a homeless man who lives in the next town over who owns a beautiful showline/pet line GSD.

That dog looks better cared for then he does.

The man is constantly doing tricks with him and they even allowed him in the men's shelter with the dog.

I have purchased a bag of dog food for him and gave him a few of Stark's old toys before too.

I think the fact that this man has continued to care for his dog is pretty remarkable, even though he couldn't provide for himself.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

x0emiroxy0x said:


> It infuriates me when homeless people are at walmart or user a bridge begging for food or money and they have a dog!
> 
> What are these people thinking??
> 
> I don't care if they are lonely, they should have the decency o take the dog to the shelter or change their sign from " need money" to "give my dog a home"
> 
> How selfish!!


Careful...the way the economy is going these days, it might be you or me under that bridge.


----------



## Chowgal

Honestly, it doesn't bother me when homeless people have dogs(or animals in general). One of my friends is actually homeless and she has a pitbull. She could easily be living in a better situation, but this is a lifestyle she has chosen and her dog comes first. And there's been a couple of times her dog has saved her life LITERALLY.

And HONESTLY, I'd be homeless with my dogs if it came to it.


----------



## CassandGunnar

The 12 week old dog that we were contacted about fostering today was turned in by a homeless woman who found him and had been feeding him hot dogs and going hungry herself so that the dog could eat. She didn't take him to a shelter, but gave him up to a woman from MARS because it was so cold at night in MN and she knew that she couldn't feed a 12 week old dog hot dogs forever.
We said we'd foster him, but haven't heard back from MARS yet. I've only seen one pretty poor picture and looks purebred.
You can bet I'll post lots of pics if we get him.


----------



## Catu

What I see around here more often that people loosing their homes and keeping their dogs is homeless people and homeless dogs whose paths converge to the same point of needing warm, companionship and a partner through the adventure of surviving day to day. 

Isn't that the very first reason men and dogs domesticated each other? 

Isn't that love more real than having a nicely groomed pet?


----------



## arycrest

There aren't many, but the few dogs I've seen owned by someone who's homeless all looked well cared for, were nicely trained, and appeared to be satisfied to be living with their person regardless if it was under the I-75 bridge or in a castle.


----------



## blehmannwa

I'm annoyed with young,hipster, people who have puppies. I'm in Seattle so that's an actual thing. I hate going to a festival or concert and seeing people letting their puppy run at large while pan handling. 

It's the same annoyance that I felt when I saw a begging sign that said, "Money for Beer". I had neither so I asked the guy with the sign for some of his.


----------



## DTS

I've seen them at walmart under the interstate and even at our local dog park once. I've given bottle water to them and buckets of dog food and mcdonalds before. The people were greatful and the couple at the dog park were nice and their dogs seemed well behaved and enjoying themselves. The dogs did seem happy. If that were me, I'd pry do the same thing.


----------



## KZoppa

i understand its frustrating to see but you also have to try and see it from the homeless persons point of view. When katrina hit Lousiana, many people adamently refused to leave the area for shelter and safety because shelters refused pets. These people CHOSE to be homeless in a disaster area because their pets were not welcome in the shelters. That is sadly the case still. I know if i were homeless and it was a choice between giving up my best friend to have a warm place to sleep at night.... well you can believe my best friend and i would be sleeping under a bridge surrounded by newspapers with a card board box for a roof and my dogs would STILL be taken care of.


----------



## GSD_Xander

KZoppa said:


> i understand its frustrating to see but you also have to try and see it from the homeless persons point of view. When katrina hit Lousiana, many people adamently refused to leave the area for shelter and safety because shelters refused pets. These people CHOSE to be homeless in a disaster area because their pets were not welcome in the shelters. That is sadly the case still. I know if i were homeless and it was a choice between giving up my best friend to have a warm place to sleep at night.... well you can believe my best friend and i would be sleeping under a bridge surrounded by newspapers with a card board box for a roof and my dogs would STILL be taken care of.


Exactly - come **** or high water me and my family (which includes my dogs) will not be parted...You can bet that I would stand there and watch my house burn to the ground or be washed away as long as I had my dogs and my kidlet with me. 

Possessions are replaceable - family isn't. 

It doesn't bother me at all to see a homeless person with a dog...I think the dog's were usually also homeless to begin with and, at the shelter, they might otherwise die. I bet if given a choice the dog would rather be with their owner - maybe being hungry and cold - than be dead. 

I agree with the pp's that said that those dogs may be what keeps that person going and is what they have...I'm sure that's true. I know from family that sometimes it is the little things like that which keep you going.


----------



## DharmasMom

I do understand people making the decision not to leave their pet in the face of coming disaster. ESPECIALLY when that pet is all that person has in the world that means anything.


----------



## Lin

Gotta say many replies in this post warm my heart 

When I was living in my car I received a lot of backlash. I was even harassed by a few police officers (but received help and support by many more!) I would do it again if I needed to, before rehoming my dogs. 

Things aren't so simple or black and white as many wish to believe. You can't tell by looking at a person if they've just fallen on hard times and its a bump in the road. Can't tell by looking what the rest of the day entails for the dog. Or why they're in the situation they're in.


----------



## Lora

Some times the dogs of the homeless are loved more and treated better then those living in homes with neglectful, abusing owners. More times then not the person is not homeless cause they want to be, the Country video of the song "Don't Laugh at Me" goes along way to seeing things in the eyes of the homeless.


----------



## Larien

Dogs don't care about fancy homes, clothes, cars or big name dog food brands. They don't care about property, finances, social status - as long as they eat, play and feel loved, they are happy. I know my dogs would live under a bridge with me if they had to, and they would be content because we'd be together as a family. I'd feed them before myself, I'd make sure they had shelter, food, water, etc. But I think that provided those things, it is a perfectly acceptable practice for a homeless individual to keep a dog or dogs, if the animals are loved and cared for adequately. They give them hope, love, companionship, an ear to listen, a shoulder to lean on. They're the constant pillars of support for people who are otherwise alone and usually shunned and judged harshly, in the dog's eyes, the person is perfect, it doesn't matter that they have no house or money, etc. They just genuinely love without prejudice, and not based on what their owner does or doesn't have. I see no harm in it at all, if the dogs are mostly healthy and taken care of.


----------



## DharmasMom

Larien said:


> Dogs don't care about fancy homes, clothes, cars or big name dog food brands. They don't care about property, finances, social status - as long as they eat, play and feel loved, they are happy. I know my dogs would live under a bridge with me if they had to, and they would be content because we'd be together as a family. I'd feed them before myself, I'd make sure they had shelter, food, water, etc. But I think that provided those things, it is a perfectly acceptable practice for a homeless individual to keep a dog or dogs, if the animals are loved and cared for adequately. They give them hope, love, companionship, an ear to listen, a shoulder to lean on. They're the constant pillars of support for people who are otherwise alone and usually shunned and judged harshly, in the dog's eyes, the person is perfect, it doesn't matter that they have no house or money, etc. They just genuinely love without prejudice, and not based on what their owner does or doesn't have. I see no harm in it at all, if the dogs are mostly healthy and taken care of.



Exactly. Dogs love unconditionally. And in this case they are loving people who society have thrown away and has no use for but the dogs do not care, they love an worship these people anyway. And the people in return love and worship they dogs, in many cases continuing to go hungry so the dogs can eat and taking much better care of the dogs then they do themselves.


----------



## angelas

Well at least those dogs aren't homeless. Their people may be but a dog's home is with its people where ever they live.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I was on my way to school when I saw a homeless man pushing his cart and walking his pitbull and GSD mix. The dogs were so well behaved and not malnourished. You can tell he cared more for his dogs than himself. I was driving home with my dad when we saw a homeless man with a sign for food for his dog.

A dog could care less if he lived in a mansion or in a car. As long as he was with soemone who loved him unconditionally he was happy as can be.

This thread reminded me of this picture:
Google Image Result for http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/photos/homeless_sleeping_dog.jpg


----------



## DharmasMom

That is a great pic.


----------



## DharmasMom

I like this one as well.












This is the website where this picture came from. Apparently there are organizations out there that are helping homeless people feed their pets and keep them warm in the winter. 

http://bullyroundup.chipin.com/project-doggy-bag



Another great picture


----------



## Lin




----------



## Jax's Mom

How cute we are all looking at the world through dog-lover colored glasses. 
I too would rather live under a bridge with my dogs than without them, but that's not the case for many homeless people. I'm downtown every day and get to know (or would like to) a lot of these dogs, but the fact is, you see them for a month or two and then the dogs are gone. Then they have a different one. I'm not sure what the story is but I *only* give them dog food and never money. 
I get the feeling a lot of them only get dogs so well wishing suburban commuters dig deeper into their pockets. The street kids seem to get the bully mixes in the summer months to look tough while it's still warm enough to live under a bridge and beg on Queen St. When it cools down they ditch their dogs and go home to the burbs. 
I did however meet one man who _became_ homeless with his GSD (anyone know Rick and Bear that used to pan handle at Bay & Wellington?) and wouldn't give him up. Bear was probably the best dressed and well fed GSD in all of Toronto but they deserved it


----------



## doggiedad

i give lots of credit to homeless people with dogs.
what little they have they share it with their dogs.
i also give money to the homeless now and then.
i've also given my shoes off my feet and my lunch.


----------



## holland

They are probably thinking the same thing that we are thinking that they love their dog and want to be with them


----------



## doggiedad

i've noticed that also. i use to see this homeless man walking in the street pushing a shopping cart collecting cans. his dog walked the sidewalk.
his dog stopped at every corner and waited for the man to tell him to cross the street.



missmychance said:


> The few homeless that I've seen with dogs looked to have very well behaved dogs. They are always sitting calmly and never barking.


----------



## doggiedad

i was homeless. i lived on park benches. now i live in the
suburbs with my GF and our WGSL.



Lin said:


> Gotta say many replies in this post warm my heart
> 
> When I was living in my car I received a lot of backlash. I was even harassed by a few police officers (but received help and support by many more!) I would do it again if I needed to, before rehoming my dogs.
> 
> Things aren't so simple or black and white as many wish to believe. You can't tell by looking at a person if they've just fallen on hard times and its a bump in the road. Can't tell by looking what the rest of the day entails for the dog. Or why they're in the situation they're in.


----------



## lanaw13

Larien said:


> Dogs don't care about fancy homes, clothes, cars or big name dog food brands. They don't care about property, finances, social status - as long as they eat, play and feel loved, they are happy. I know my dogs would live under a bridge with me if they had to, and they would be content because we'd be together as a family. I'd feed them before myself, I'd make sure they had shelter, food, water, etc. But I think that provided those things, it is a perfectly acceptable practice for a homeless individual to keep a dog or dogs, if the animals are loved and cared for adequately. They give them hope, love, companionship, an ear to listen, a shoulder to lean on. They're the constant pillars of support for people who are otherwise alone and usually shunned and judged harshly, in the dog's eyes, the person is perfect, it doesn't matter that they have no house or money, etc. They just genuinely love without prejudice, and not based on what their owner does or doesn't have. I see no harm in it at all, if the dogs are mostly healthy and taken care of.


Dogs want more than ANYTHING to be with their people…. Remember we genetically engineered them that way…..
The dogs who are companions to homeless people get more time with their people than some of my friends dogs in the nice big, lonely back yards in the suburbs….


----------



## Klamari

Oh gosh those pictures.....brought tears to my eyes thinking about how bad some of the people's situation is BUT they still find it in themselves to love and sacrifice for a dog. 

I know those dogs get more love and attention than the ones that average suburban Joe gives up to the shelters every day beause "he got too big"!


----------



## shannonrae

As long as the dog looks well cared for, I am all for it! 
These people have nothing . . . what is more unselfish than sharing what you have with a friend, when you don't have enough for yourself.


----------



## ken k

Jax08 said:


> Is it? Sometimes those animals are all that keep those people going. Those dogs were probably homeless before they met the people. I'm sorry but I'm so tired of the rants on here. Walk a mile in their shoes....


Well said,


----------



## kiya

When times were getting really tuff I envisioned living in my truck with my dogs, thank God I did not have to go there. 
I have seen an elderly man pushing a cart of sorts along the road with a large dog laying on the bottom of the cart. Just laying there watching the world go by. I thought maybe the guy was moving or traveling until I saw him a second time. The dog had a sort of content look about him. I judge no one for doing what they have to do and I would do everything in my power to keep my dog with me.


----------



## Klamari




----------



## shannonrae

The homeless pictures are beautiful! I know that sounds odd, but they go a long way in showing human compassion. I want one in black and white for my computer background to remind me how luck I am to have what I have (trust me, its not much).


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Obviously I was not speaking about the people who's dogs look like they are taken care of.. I am talkin about the people whohave coat and jackets on while their emaciated dog lies on the cold concrete without even a blanket.

If I was homeless and couldn't afford rockys basic Health care or food I would one hundred percent find him a better home. If you have to hope that strangers will give you donations to feed your animal then obviously the dog is not bein taken care of. Love doesn't fill an empty stomach.

I personally think it is very selfish to keep a dog on the streets without shots, exercise, or food.


----------



## vat

First off I would like to say how sad it is that we even have people in this country that have no home or food!!! Second if they can care for their dog then let them have something! I would never give my dogs up unless it was going to be better for them. I can not imagine how my dogs would feel being left at a shelter.

Now days being homeless can happen to anyone at any time. It is no longer a matter of someone being a drunk or drug addict to be homeless. I am grateful for everything I have.


----------



## BOHICA Bay

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Obviously I was not speaking about the people who's dogs look like they are taken care of.. I am talkin about the people whohave coat and jackets on while their emaciated dog lies on the cold concrete without even a blanket.
> 
> If I was homeless and couldn't afford rockys basic Health care or food I would one hundred percent find him a better home. If you have to hope that strangers will give you donations to feed your animal then obviously the dog is not bein taken care of. Love doesn't fill an empty stomach.
> 
> I personally think it is very selfish to keep a dog on the streets without shots, exercise, or food.



Really? What about your opening post makes any of that "obvious"?



> It infuriates me when homeless people are at walmart or user a bridge begging for food or money and they have a dog!
> 
> What are these people thinking??
> 
> I don't care if they are lonely, they should have the decency o take the dog to the shelter or change their sign from " need money" to "give my dog a home"
> 
> How selfish!!


Your post is a sweeping generalization filled with judgement for ALL homeless people with dogs -- even the closing line of this latest post is again very generalized and not directed only at those who have dogs in poor condition. Seems you aren't liking the response you are getting and trying to tweak what you said, and still not quite able to get over your judgement of the homeless.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Everyone who replied is speaking of homeless people who take care of their animals... Isn't it obvious I was not speaking of them?? Im talking about the crack addicts that live under the bridge across from my grandmas apartments and have almost dead dogs and use the dogs to get putty and spend all their money on drugs.

Yikes!! It is like everyone thinks I am bashing the homeless! If I didn't word my first post correctly please let this one show you what I meant.


----------



## Lilie

There was a person in Houston that would speak with the homeless people with dogs. She would talk them into letting her take the dogs and getting them altered. She would vet the dogs and return them to the homeless people. 

She had to do this under the wire because of the bleeding heart people would tell her she should take the dogs to the shelter. 

After the story hit the news, she swore she wasn't going to do it anymore, because of all of the adverse publicity. I suspect she is, just quietly again.


----------



## Mac's Mom

vat said:


> First off I would like to say how sad it is that we even have people in this country that have no home or food!!! Second if they can care for their dog then let them have something! I would never give my dogs up unless it was going to be better for them. I can not imagine how my dogs would feel being left at a shelter.
> 
> Now days being homeless can happen to anyone at any time. It is no longer a matter of someone being a drunk or drug addict to be homeless. I am grateful for everything I have.


I agree. My sister works at a homeless shelter and while there are a lot of people who struggle with addiction and mental health issues...she sees more and more people who lost their job and simply either had no family to help them or are too ashamed to ask.


----------



## Mac's Mom

Lilie said:


> There was a person in Houston that would speak with the homeless people with dogs. She would talk them into letting her take the dogs and getting them altered. She would vet the dogs and return them to the homeless people.
> 
> She had to do this under the wire because of the bleeding heart people would tell her she should take the dogs to the shelter.
> 
> After the story hit the news, she swore she wasn't going to do it anymore, because of all of the adverse publicity. I suspect she is, just quietly again.


Thats another cause I would donate to. What a cool lady.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Bohica bay--- you have no idea who I am or what experiences I have had. Therefore you have no right to say I dislike homeless people. This is the Internet and obviously people get misunderstood. I am not tweaking anything, just addin on additional information to show how I feel.

Really?? Why the **** would I post on a German shepherd board that I hate homeless people?? To try and ignite a petition to get rid of them?? Obviously not. I was simply stating an opinion after seeing a druggie with a dog.


----------



## DharmasMom

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Bohica bay--- you have no idea who I am or what experiences I have had. Therefore you have no right to say I dislike homeless people. This is the Internet and obviously people get misunderstood. I am not tweaking anything, just addin on additional information to show how I feel.
> 
> Really?? Why the **** would I post on a German shepherd board that I hate homeless people?? To try and ignite a petition to get rid of them?? Obviously not. I was simply stating an opinion after seeing a druggie with a dog.



Yes, but you are talking about a very small minority of homeless people and making a very generalized statement. The statistics show that 86% of homeless people would rather spend the night out on the street in the cold than go into a shelter where their pets are not permitted. Are there exceptions to that, of course there are but there are exceptions to everything. And to say that a dog would be better off in an overcrowded shelter where it has 3 days before it is killed, is in MHO ver shortsighted. Is it a hard life for the animal? Yes, but it is a hard life for the person as well. But they are getting through it together and they need each other. The dog gets love and taken care of, maybe not to your's or my standards but better then being put to death, and the person has something that loves him unconditionally. No matter how he looks, smells or what he is wearing.


----------



## DCluver33

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I personally think it is very selfish to keep a dog on the streets without shots, exercise, or food.


who says that homeless dogs aren't exercised and fed everyday? sure there are some dogs that are homeless and not well feed, but walk the streets of downtown LA and then come tell me that *most* of them aren't well fed or well exercised.



x0emiroxy0x said:


> Everyone who replied is speaking of homeless people who take care of their animals... Isn't it obvious I was not speaking of them?? Im talking about the crack addicts that live under the bridge across from my grandmas apartments and have almost dead dogs and use the dogs


this statement bothers me. my uncle was a drug addict, he came and stole, yes stole, my dogs (Molly and Chopper) from my grandparents house for about two-three weeks until he returned them and he was homeless during that time. I know because I drove around looking for him to get my dogs back and I found him. my dogs were well fed and execrsied everyday. was he a drug addict? yes, spending most of his money on drugs? probably, but he loved those dogs and they never went without food I know because I felt bad and bought him mcdonalds he shared most of it with the dogs. so to say all druggie people dint care for their dogs is not right IMO because not all druggie people leave their dogs to starve.


----------



## NancyJ

Lets see........

The life of privelege -- crammed in a crate or a room for 8 hours a day, maybe a few hours of interaction....inside most the time......but excellent food and vet care

The life of homeless dog -- with owner 24/7 working together as a team hunting for food, being partners - poor food/poor care but the best the owner can give him and love all day long

You know....I don't wish this on anyone and any animal but I know from my own times working with my dog when we are together out in the woods together that is his happiest time and we are talking about an animal that would eat deer poop if I let him...........I like the idea of spay/neuter and free clinics for the homeless and their dogs. (spay/neuter the dogs that is)


----------



## Mac's Mom

A free Clinic for Dogs...that would be amazing. Not just for homeless people but for all people who cannot afford it.


----------



## Dejavu

The pictures and stories in this thread are so heartwarming... Yes, I'm not ashamed to admit I cried like a baby looking at those pictures!

And yes, I too would rather live and sleep in the streets with my dogs than being separated from them.


----------



## Castlemaid

As a person with a mild developmental disability who grew up with extreme misunderstanding, being socially ostracized and rejected by my peer groups - I can not even began to express how owning a dog and receiving unconditional love and acceptance 24 hours a day has helped me accept myself, heal emotional wounds and become more functional in general. 

Homeless people are being judged and ostracized and rejected by society plenty, I think. As others have said, their dogs may well be their only link to their human-ness and gives them a sense of meaning in the world. I think it would be extremely selfish to force them to give up their dogs. 

I think it is okay to say that someone saw a particular person, homeless or otherwise, who was neglecting the dog, and that was infuriating, and rightly so - but that is a far different statement than making a general sweeping statement that implies all homeless people are selfish and shouldn't have dogs - just as it would be wrong for someone to say that I shouldn't have dogs because I don't make X amount of money, for example.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I don't understand how there can be homes for sale for $1 in a country where homeless people exist. A friend and I purchased several of these properties pretty reluctantly because we felt we might be taking away from people who would need them but a lot of them are still there 
What gives? Are people's standards really that high? We found renters but no one would purchase the home for less a year of rent?


----------



## Emoore

Jax's Mom said:


> I don't understand how there can be homes for sale for $1 in a country where homeless people exist.


Lights, water, electricity, insurance, taxes. . . you can buy the house for nearly nothing but the sheriff will still throw you out if you don't pay your property taxes.


----------



## Jax08

Where are there houses for sale for $1?


----------



## Castlemaid

Emoore said:


> Lights, water, electricity, insurance, taxes. . . you can buy the house for nearly nothing but the sheriff will still throw you out if you don't pay your property taxes.


And chances are that the lawyers and the real-estate people won't sign over to a person with no fixed address and no income.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Castlemaid said:


> And chances are that the lawyers and the real-estate people won't sign over to a person with no fixed address and no income.


If you're paying cash (or change) for a home, why wouldn't they sign you over the home? 
For us it was more expensive because we were "foreign investors" (ha) but we were able to negotiate with the city to give us a break on the outstanding property taxes. After that, property tax on a home that's market value is $1 is surprisingly affordable. They're not nice homes by any stretch of the imagination but it's better than living on the street. One of the homes even has a more desirable yard than most houses in Toronto.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't think you're showing any compassion for the
homeless and you don't like the fact that some homeless
people have dogs. when you have nothing and you share
what nothing you have with a dog i think that's far from selfish.
buy some dog food and leave it in your car. the next time
you see a homeless person with a dog give them the dog
food. if you buy canned food give them an opener and a spoon.



x0emiroxy0x said:


> Bohica bay--- you have no idea who I am or what experiences I have had. Therefore you have no right to say I dislike homeless people. This is the Internet and obviously people get misunderstood. I am not tweaking anything, just addin on additional information to show how I feel.
> 
> Really?? Why the **** would I post on a German shepherd board that I hate homeless people?? To try and ignite a petition to get rid of them?? Obviously not. I was simply stating an opinion after seeing a druggie with a dog.


----------



## vat

Jax's Mom said:


> I don't understand how there can be homes for sale for $1 in a country where homeless people exist. A friend and I purchased several of these properties pretty reluctantly because we felt we might be taking away from people who would need them but a lot of them are still there
> What gives? Are people's standards really that high? We found renters but no one would purchase the home for less a year of rent?


Well if people have to beg for money where will they get the money to pay taxes, insurance utilities etc for this $1 house. I have known people on welfare and let me say that the system keeps you there. God forbid you make any money at all then they take away your food and child care even if your not making enough to pay for those things. And if you do not have children you get no help in this great country of ours!

** Comments getting to be political so have been removed. Admin****


----------



## Jax's Mom

vat said:


> Well if people have to beg for money where will they get the money to pay taxes, insurance utilities etc for this $1 house. I have known people on welfare and let me say that the system keeps you there. God forbid you make any money at all then they take away your food and child care even if your not making enough to pay for those things. And if you do not have children you get no help in this great country of ours!


It's the same here. You don't qualify for any kind of help as long as you have assets... After that, how are you supposed to help yourself? It's amazing that the war in Iraq cost the country enough money that they could have given every single citizen $1.5million and people are standing here without jobs. (Same thing here but I don't know the numbers off the top of my head). I'm not going to start a political debate but no one can argue that that is a lot of money to be spending.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Jax's Mom said:


> If you're paying cash (or change) for a home, why wouldn't they sign you over the home?
> For us it was more expensive because we were "foreign investors" (ha) but we were able to negotiate with the city to give us a break on the outstanding property taxes. After that, property tax on a home that's market value is $1 is surprisingly affordable. They're not nice homes by any stretch of the imagination but it's better than living on the street. One of the homes even has a more desirable yard than most houses in Toronto.


These homes wouldn't be here would they? Did you intend to buy them and flip them? Did you fix them up so that they were decent? You can buy a lot of houses here for almost nothing but many are condemned and/or in terrible condition. 

..........

To the OP: People with mental health issues and/or drug addictions often end up homeless. Like all of us, they are human beings and deserving of our compassion. We have a Pet Food pantry here for low income residents and also an Animeals program for the elderly or disabled. 

I suggest that everyone who feels compassion for homeless people and their animals donate to their local food pantries and pet food pantries (if you have one).


----------



## Jax's Mom

BowWowMeow said:


> These homes wouldn't be here would they? Did you intend to buy them and flip them? Did you fix them up so that they were decent? You can buy a lot of houses here for almost nothing but many are condemned and/or in terrible condition.


I just bought them because it never hurts to have paid-for property. We were going to bulldoze them and just have vacant land but put some feelers out to see who might want to live in them... Turns out there is a market for people who don't mind working in the house they live in, in exchange for rent.


----------



## Catu

Castlemaid said:


> As a person with a mild developmental disability who grew up with extreme misunderstanding, being socially ostracized and rejected by my peer groups - I can not even began to express how owning a dog and receiving unconditional love and acceptance 24 hours a day has helped me accept myself, heal emotional wounds and become more functional in general.


:hugs: :thumbup:



Castlemaid said:


> I think it is okay to say that someone saw a particular person, homeless or otherwise, who was neglecting the dog, and that was infuriating, and rightly so - but that is a far different statement than making a general sweeping statement that implies all homeless people are selfish and shouldn't have dogs - just as it would be wrong for someone to say that I shouldn't have dogs because I don't make X amount of money, for example.


do you remember when I moved to my mother house and left Diabla living in a kennel at my previous house, where i picked her every morning to have her in the car all day? I thought people would be angry to me here and all I received from this board was support through those less than easy months. Of course it was not the ideal living arrangement for any dog, but we made it work and the bond I share with my dog is now stronger that anything I've experienced before.


----------



## Castlemaid

Thanks for the support, Catu.


----------



## RockinIt

About a year or more ago Joker and I took Mutt and Millie downtown so they could see the traffic and people and be exposed to a different environment. We spent most of the day down there and met a lot of people. We met a homeless guy in a wheelchair at a hotdog stand and had a conversation about the dogs while eating our hotdogs together. Everyone loved the dogs and were very pleased with how well behaved they were. The thing that sticks in my mind most from that day (and I don't even know if Joker remembers this at all, but I remember it like it was yesterday) though was another homeless guy we met near the Alamo. He had a black mutt dog using a choke chain as a collar and leash with his finger hooked into the link on his end because that was all he had at the time. The man was far too thin, but the dog was only lean. The dog was pretty young and the man stopped to talk to us. He told us that he'd found the dog and was training it so he could try to find it a good home. He asked if the dog could meet Mutt and Millie. We agreed and everthing went beautifully (which at the time was stellar for Millie...we've had DA issues with her in the past and though she's still much better we consider ourselves still working on it). It still haunts me to this day (and I'm sure it will for a long time) that we didn't offer to buy him a collar and leash for the dog or food for both of them. I remember thinking about trying to have Joker turn around when we walked away from the man to do it...but I didn't...and I still feel a ton of guilt over that one.

Have you ever actually talked to any of the homeless people you've seen (with or without pets)? I think if you haven't that you would find that while some of them put themselves in that place...others fell into it and really are doing their darnedest to get out. 

There is a man at a corner near my work. His sign always says "Why lie? Need money for beer." I won't give money to people like that, but you can bet if I ever saw one with a dog like the man we met that day I would make sure he had everything he needed.


----------



## Lin

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I personally think it is very selfish to keep a dog on the streets without shots, exercise, or food.


How do you know the dog has no shots, exercise, or food? How do you know the emaciated dog wasn't already in that condition before the homeless person started caring for it? I have an emaciated dog in my care right now, my foster dog. He also reeked of urine when he got here. I wasn't the one that caused the condition. 

A dog on the streets is probably getting much more exercise than most pets. When you're homeless you have to move around a LOT. Though I understand many moved around less so than I did, because I didn't want to draw attention or allow people to figure out I was homeless. But stay too long in any one area and the police will be called on you. 



Castlemaid said:


> As a person with a mild developmental disability who grew up with extreme misunderstanding, being socially ostracized and rejected by my peer groups - I can not even began to express how owning a dog and receiving unconditional love and acceptance 24 hours a day has helped me accept myself, heal emotional wounds and become more functional in general.


When you make posts like this you give me strength. I wouldn't have had the courage to post about having Asperger's on this board if you hadn't come forward first. :hugs: (stricly cyber hug since if you're like me a real one is too awkward  )



Catu said:


> do you remember when I moved to my mother house and left Diabla living in a kennel at my previous house, where i picked her every morning to have her in the car all day? I thought people would be angry to me here and all I received from this board was support through those less than easy months. Of course it was not the ideal living arrangement for any dog, but we made it work and the bond I share with my dog is now stronger that anything I've experienced before.


I'm SO glad you were supported. I was as well, when I was homeless and living in my car I remember I posted updates here and members helped trying to find a foster home for my dog Logan so Tessa and I (service dog) could go to a shelter. There were probably members who disagreed with what I was doing (I lost a friend who felt I was being selfish) but looking back all I can remember is the support. 

I've already said this over and over... But just seeing someone homeless for a snap shot you have NO idea what they are going through or how they ended up that way. You don't know if a dog in poor condition was caused by the homeless person, as many have pointed out both parties could have been homeless before coming together. 

I've said this in another thread just the other day... But when I was homeless my days revolved around my dogs. I parked at a church that gave me permission to park at night to sleep. They also had a large grassy field surrounded by trees I could exercise the dogs in. I knew what parks to go to, and what times were best to have the place to myself and have the dogs offleash. I knew secluded grassy fields behind businesses and got permission to spend time there after business hours. Theres actually one place I still go back to, theres a creek and I took the dogs swimming there this past summer. The dogs were able to run and play when I went to the stables I worked at. On super hot days, I took the dogs to various pet stores (never staying at one too long) for the air conditioning. I would buy bags of ice for the dogs to lay on, cooling collars, plastered the windows that don't go down with stick on shades, covered the back hatch window with one of those reflective shades as well as the front windshield. I knew which libraries to go to and where to park in the shade so I could run in and look online for more work and places to live. On cold nights, I rolled up all the windows and the dogs kept me warm. 

I had police lecture me that it wasn't fair to my dogs. I just didn't say much, they had no idea what my full days were like. I was threatened by some police officers that if they saw me again, they would arrest me for trespassing (told me regardless of if I had permission they could arrest me) tow my car, and call animal control for the dogs. I also had police give me names of day shelters where I could shower and do laundry, give me dog food and even some cash for gas money, suggest places to talk to about work, try to get me a free night in a motel from someone who owed them favors on a particularly hot night, check on me to make sure I was safe, bring treats for the dogs... 

A little compassion goes a long way. And you can't tell ANYTHING from a short snippet of someones life. All of us are guilty of snap judgments. Its in our nature, at one point was vital for survival. But its not anymore, and hopefully we an open our eyes and make steps past the instant judgments and assumptions.


----------



## Lin

RockinIt said:


> There is a man at a corner near my work. His sign always says "Why lie? Need money for beer." I won't give money to people like that, but you can bet if I ever saw one with a dog like the man we met that day I would make sure he had everything he needed.


I wouldn't give money, but I might give food and possibly pamphlets for AA or something. You have to wonder, how defeated must that person feel? Maybe they think their life isn't worthwhile anymore and just want to drink away their sorrows. At least they're being honest about where they will spend that money. There are liars and cheats, people who panhandle and then go get into their nice cars and drive home to the suburbs... But you just never know. Alcoholism is a disease and mental illness is as well. You should never enable the disease, but you can still help in other ways.


----------



## Lin

I hate replying to myself over and over :blush:

But sometimes you think of things later.


----------



## BellaBaloo

I get a bit frustrated and have told one or two homeless, beggers, panhandlers, whatever you want to call them, to bug off before when they approach me because thats rude and to me most of them are capable of doing more for themselves then they choose to. The last homeless couple I met was because they had a dog, I was in the middle of nowhere after coming back from a transport and had a leftover bag of dog food and saw them trotting down the highway and decided to stop and give them the food for their dog, they turned out to be the coolest happiest people I'd ever met, they were grateful, weren't begging, just making their way through life with a cute, well cared for dog at the top of it. I really do think that homeless people with pets, need those pets to keep them going and appreciate them more then a lot of other people do.


----------



## Courtney

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Everyone who replied is speaking of homeless people who take care of their animals... Isn't it obvious I was not speaking of them?? Im talking about the crack addicts that live under the bridge across from my grandmas apartments and have almost dead dogs and use the dogs to get putty and spend all their money on drugs.
> 
> Yikes!! It is like everyone thinks I am bashing the homeless! If I didn't word my first post correctly please let this one show you what I meant.


I think it's okay to admit that you did not see the other side of your statement/post. That maybe everyone's comments enlighted you. I have certainly thought one way, until someone else showed me a different side changing my mind


----------



## southforsunshine

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Obviously I was not speaking about the people who's dogs look like they are taken care of.. I am talkin about the people whohave coat and jackets on while their emaciated dog lies on the cold concrete without even a blanket.


I'm with everyone else here. What you said was wrong in that it was so broad. 

And to say "obviously I meant just the ones that are starving their dogs" is so obvious is isn't even worth mentioning. It would be akin to posting a thread to say you hate people who breed dogs to fight or you hate rapists. Duh 

I've been "homeless" with dogs in the past. I know a suicidal handicapped woman, legitimately homeless, living in the woods with her dog. I believe the dog keeps her alive, literally. I've got zero beef with homeless people or their dogs. It's a giant adventure for the pup, surely beats a kennel all day, or alone in a house all day.

...and her dog is STOKED to be alive! Wish I could find photos.

Cheers.


----------



## westallkennel

These "Homeless" dogs have a lot better life then if they were in a shelter somewhere. They have someone who loves them and cares for them. So they don't live in a mansion on Park Ave. the dogs don't care. There are even some vets out there who give homeless people free vet care. I help every chance I get with food. If we all learn to love unconditionaly like our pets what a better world this would be.


----------



## Emoore

southforsunshine said:


> I'm with everyone else here. What you said was wrong in that it was so broad.
> 
> And to say "obviously I meant just the ones that are starving their dogs" is so obvious is isn't even worth mentioning. It would be akin to posting a thread to say you hate people who breed dogs to fight or you hate rapists.


Have I mentioned lately how much I hate rapists?


----------



## southforsunshine

Here ya go, some photos I took recently


















They beg for vet care (which apparently is very easy), get their food from the same vets or beg for it out front of Petsmart.

Happy and healthy dogs, with 24 hour companionship.


----------



## bad_news07

I moved out of my parent's house so I wouldn't have to get rid of Max... three weeks I was staying with my fiance's family until I got the keys to my house. When we had just moved into our house there was times when we wouldn't eat because we were so busy but best believe Max always had food and plenty of water!

I see what you were trying to say but most homeless see their dogs as true companions and they look out for each other and they help one another to find food and shelter... I admire how well trained those dogs are...


----------



## Betty

The few homeless I have seen with dogs were true advocates for the pooch and their needs came first from what I could see.

Kinda sad, isn't it? For whatever reason the dog is providing the love, companionship and acceptance that they are unable to get from their own species.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

it is sad, but I'm glad they aren't alone.


----------



## sparra

x0emiroxy0x said:


> It infuriates me when homeless people are at walmart or user a bridge begging for food or money and they have a dog!
> 
> What are these people thinking??
> 
> I don't care if they are lonely, they should have the decency o take the dog to the shelter or change their sign from " need money" to "give my dog a home"
> 
> How selfish!!


HOLY CRAP!!!
Geeze.....you feel more sorry for the dogs than the people?? What is this world coming to!!!
I would think that with the US economy at the moment that there could very well be a lot of homeless people who were very much like you and me 12 months ago and have now lost everything...... except their dog.


----------



## BR870

Jax's Mom said:


> How cute we are all looking at the world through dog-lover colored glasses.
> I too would rather live under a bridge with my dogs than without them, but that's not the case for many homeless people. I'm downtown every day and get to know (or would like to) a lot of these dogs, but the fact is, you see them for a month or two and then the dogs are gone. Then they have a different one. I'm not sure what the story is but I *only* give them dog food and never money.
> I get the feeling a lot of them only get dogs so well wishing suburban commuters dig deeper into their pockets. The street kids seem to get the bully mixes in the summer months to look tough while it's still warm enough to live under a bridge and beg on Queen St. When it cools down they ditch their dogs and go home to the burbs.
> I did however meet one man who _became_ homeless with his GSD (anyone know Rick and Bear that used to pan handle at Bay & Wellington?) and wouldn't give him up. Bear was probably the best dressed and well fed GSD in all of Toronto but they deserved it


I know this is an older post, but...

Alot of them probably lose the dog when they get locked up. Most homeless get arrested fairly frequently, and the dogs not likely to be waiting outside when the get released...

I used to know alot of gutter punks. They loved their dogs.


----------



## Mre2me

Oh cmon mate.

Homeless people keeping dogs is a real sign of compassion. They can barely feed themselves and yet are giving a portion of their food to their dog. And I am quite sure the dog accepts them as their companion.

And I'm sure the dogs they keep are either stray ones or ones they already had.

You think a homeless man has the time or the resources to bring a dog to a shelter? Just the act of taking in a stray dog shows more compassion then most people who would have ignored the dog completely.

Here is a wonderful story about a homeless men and his dog.
Kevin McClain, Dying Homeless Man, Reunited With Dog For Final Wish (VIDEO)


----------



## Lakl

A couple years ago I volunteered some time at a homeless shelter through my job. We brought bags full of toiletries, socks, blankets, whaver we could get from our hotel casino. Of course we ran out of stuff towards the end, and something that I'll never forget is that when we told these people all we had left were the empty bags, they were just as happy to receive them, and thanked us over and over.

The lady that owned the shelter explained something that very few people realize. She said that many of these people fell on hard times simply because they'd lost their birth certificate and social security cards during the hard times. Without those, they couldn't get identification, a job, or a home. They were simply stuck... So just think about it...what can you do if you've lost the two most important documents to your identity?


----------



## Chicagocanine

I used to have a neighbor who rescued/fostered dogs... There were a couple of homeless guys who used to walk her dogs and they'd sometimes take their favorite dog along when they went to panhandle. So if you see a guy panhandling with a dog it might not be his dog anyway!


----------



## catz

Ignore the lol dogs spelling but I think the picture is really powerful.


----------



## jetscarbie

I have a family member that is sometimes homeless. alcohol abuse.

Her and her boyfriend always have a dog with them. She told me that she doesn't look for them....people throw the dogs out. She said it's not uncommon to see a car pull up and dump a dog. She said the dog is usually scared to death. She will offer it food so it won't run out in the road and get killed. The dog always ends up completely attached to them after that.

She said it's easy to train a dog out on the streets. She said she's never met one dog that didn't learn to socialize with people, sit, stay, speak, stand, roll over, come, etc...

As for vet care....she said she just walks up to any vets office and tells them she homeless and can they please look at her dog. They usually do and give her free samples they have on hand.


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Here in NYC you see lots of this - homeless people with dogs. I always thought homeless people make better owners than most people. The dogs get exercise and a sense of purpose in life - when a homeless person walks somewhere it is with a sense of purpose and gives the dog motivation and work.

Some of these people - when I talked to them - said that the dog was their before they became homeless and others said they found the dog in the streets. These people often share their food with the dogs and the dogs seem happy and content to lay by the owner.

I feel much, much worse for the person than the dog - the dog gets his needs fulfilled while the person is out scraping for survival... I know it sounds a little harsh, but this IS an uncomfortable topic to discuss after all...


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I've seen quite a few homeless people with dogs in the past few weeks and I must say the dogs all looked in pretty good shape!


----------



## Caledon

I went to Toronto on the weekend with Daktoa. We saw several homeless people and each one of them gave a huge big smile to Dakota when we walked by.

The homeless people I've seen with dogs have all been in great shape, all of leash, and all focused on their person. I think they have a special bond. I give money to those with dogs.


----------

